# Nikon D3200 welches Objektiv ?



## AlexFrags (3. August 2014)

Hallo leute,
Ich will mir eine neue cam kaufen und bin jetzt bei der Nikon d3200 gelandet, jetzt ist nur noch die frage was sich eher lohnt, ein extra Objektiv und nur das Gehäuse oder ein KIT.
https://www.cyberport.de/nikon-d3200-gehaeuse-schwarz-7202-20R_1432.html
https://www.cyberport.de/tamron-af-18-200mm-f-3-5-6-3-di-ii-fuer-nikon-7811-10H_1532.html 
oder
NIKON D3200+18-105mm VR Spiegelreflexkameras günstig bei SATURN bestellen
Wäre nett wenn ihr noch alternative nennen könntet das Objektiv darf max 170€ kosten.
MFG
Alex


----------



## Wired (3. August 2014)

Das Kit ist schon mal eine gute Basis, auf jeden Fall besser als Body einzeln + dem Reisezoom (sind eigentlich nich zu empfehlen). Fang doch erst einmal mit dem Kit an, dann kannst du später immer noch andere Linsen dazu kaufen falls dir brennweite fehlt oder du ein höhere Lichtstärke möchtest.


----------



## michelthemaster (3. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich würde noch ein Sigma 17-70 OS HSM DC vorschlagen. Klasse Brennweitenbereich und gute Lichtstärke mit f2.8-f4. Ist allerdings gebraucht leicht über deinem Rahmen, leistet aber insgesamt deutlich mehr als die Kit-Optik (Welche wirklich nicht schlecht ist).

Gruß

Micha

PS: Hier einfach mal im Verkaufsthread nachschauen, die Seite ist echt gut: Biete - Nikon - DSLR-Forum


----------



## Skipper81Ger (3. August 2014)

Hab meiner Frau für den "sandstrandurlaub" n billiges tamron 18-200 für 130 Euro bei Saturn gekauft. Hat sich schon ausbezahlt.
So braucht man bei dem Wind und Dreck nicht ständig die mitgeschleppten Objektive wechseln und hat ausreichend zoom.

Auch für die d3200


----------



## Oozy (3. August 2014)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Hab meiner Frau für den "sandstrandurlaub" n billiges tamron 18-200 für 130 Euro bei Saturn gekauft. Hat sich schon ausbezahlt. So braucht man bei dem Wind und Dreck nicht ständig die mitgeschleppten Objektive wechseln und hat ausreichend zoom.  Auch für die d3200


 Da kommt es aber immer auf die Ansprüche an. Ein solches Suppenzoom hatte ich mal, aber wird nie mehr verwendet, da die optische Leistung, für mich zumindest, recht enttäuschend war. Auf ein solches Zoom würde ich zuallerletzt zurückgreifen. Praktisch ist es schon, da gebe ich dir rechty

@TE: Nimm am liebsten die Kamera mit dem Kit-Objektiv und kaufe erst dann etwas neues, wenn du auch wirklich das Gefühl, dass du eine neue Linse haben willst.


----------



## HGHarti (3. August 2014)

Also ich habe zwar ne Eos 600D und mir noch ein Tamron Reise Objektiv geholt,aber im vergleich zu dem Kit Objektiv sind die Bilder manchmal anders von den Farben als zb Beispiel der Himmel wirklich war.(es war Blauer Himmel und auf den Bildern sieht es manchmal aus als ob es Bewölkt war)

Das kann natürlich an meinen mangelnden Wissen liegen was die Einstellungen betrifft.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich ein Objektiv für ca 400€ dazu geholt und das macht schon bessere Bilder.

Eine solch teure Kamera für den Strand Urlaub zu nehmen würde ich nicht machen.Der Sand ist tödlich für so eine Kamera.

Haben letztes Jahr eine Kompakt Kamera mit genommen und 3 Monate später machte sie Probleme da der Zoom manchmal klemmt. (durch Sandkörner im Gehäuse)

Deshalb benutze ich nur noch mein Handy am Strand.(Samsung S5).Das macht bei gutem Wetter auch tolle Fotos ist halt im Zoom bereich limitiert.

Auch würde ich den gang in ein Foto Geschäft nicht scheuen.Da wird man gut beraten,dafür ist dort ein Objektiv etwas teurer.
Ob du es dann auch dort kaufst musst du mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren.
Aber bedenke diese kleinen Läden werden sowieso schon immer weniger wegen unserer Geiz ist Geil Einstellung.


----------



## Dartwurst (3. August 2014)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt eine Nikon sein muss, kannst Du noch einen Huni sparen:Sony Alpha*58 - Test - CHIP. Und zwar bei Cyberport:https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=7204-14A&APID=263.


----------



## jaggerbagger (3. August 2014)

Alternativ kannst du dir auch überlegen, die D5100 zu holen.
444€ mit 18-55 Nikon D5100 mit Objektiv AF-S VR DX 18-55mm 3.5-5.6G (VBA310K001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
538€ mit 18-105 Nikon D5100 mit Objektiv AF-S VR DX 18-105mm 3.5-5.6G ED (VBA310K005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten würde ich auch die D3200 mit 18-105 empfehlen. Ist sinnvoller für den Anfang.

@HGHarti Das mit dem Himmel ist eine Einstellungssache. Kann man defintiv beheben, man muss nur ein bisschen ausprobieren wie. Spätestens am PC behebbar.


----------



## Placebo (3. August 2014)

Ich würde erst einmal die Kit-Linse nehmen und etwas später ein 35mm/50mm f/1.8
Beide Linsen sind nicht schlecht, verwende sie immer wieder, obwohl ich inzwischen etwas mehr aufgerüstet habe. Mein 50mm ist Lichtstark und schnell beim Fokus, das Kitobjektiv (bei mir 18-55mm) werde ich wegen dem Weitwinkel so schnell nicht hergeben. Vor allem wirst du aber merken, wo deine Prioritäten sind, bei der Lichtstärke oder doch eher der Flexibilität? Finde ich vernünftiger, als sich jetzt irgendeinen Crap zu kaufen, den du nachher bereust.


----------



## AlexFrags (4. August 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich würde erst einmal die Kit-Linse nehmen und etwas später ein 35mm/50mm f/1.8
> Beide Linsen sind nicht schlecht, verwende sie immer wieder, .


 Hast du auch das Tamron?


----------



## Lotto (4. August 2014)

AlexFrags schrieb:


> Hast du auch das Tamron?


 
Für 170 Euro kriegst du kein Zoomobjektiv was von der Bildqualität her besser ist als das Kit-Objektiv. Das Sigma 17-70C für knapp 400 Euro dürfte da das günstigste Upgrade sein.

Ich würd also auch erstmal das Kit nutzen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. August 2014)

HGHarti schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe zwar ne Eos 600D und mir noch ein Tamron Reise Objektiv geholt,aber im vergleich zu dem Kit Objektiv sind die Bilder manchmal anders von den Farben als zb Beispiel der Himmel wirklich war.(es war Blauer Himmel und auf den Bildern sieht es manchmal aus als ob es Bewölkt war)
> 
> Das kann natürlich an meinen mangelnden Wissen liegen was die Einstellungen betrifft.


Das liegt meistens daran, dass der Himmel zu stark belichtet wurde.


Ich würde auch zunächst das 18-105mm Kit-Objektiv empfehlen. Es deckt einen großen Brennweitenbereich ab und ist für die meisten Situationen völlig ausreichend. Alternativen dazu, sind das bereits von michelthemaster genannte Sigma 17-70 oder ein Tamron/Sigma 17-50 f/2.8. Das Tamron habe ich selber und es ist wirkich gut. Allerdings wird es mit einem dieser Objektive deutlich teurer.
Danach würde ich mir, wie auch schon mehrfach empfohlen, eine lichtstarke Festbrennweite mit 35 oder 50mm anschaffen, je nach Vorlieben. Die sind mit f/1.8 auch schon sehr günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Placebo (4. August 2014)

AlexFrags schrieb:


> Hast du auch das Tamron?


 
Ich besitze ein schon etwas älteres 28-300mm von Tamron (mehr oder weniger die auf Vollformat ausgelegte Variante vom 18-200mm). Ich verwende es nicht wirklich, weil:
Ein Makro ist es nicht, wäre der größte Vorteil von 300mm im Garten
Bei Vögeln kommt der Fokusmotor komplett an seine Grenzen
Beim Weitwinkel habe ich das leichtere Kit-Objektiv
In der Nacht kann ich es kaum nutzen, weil es nicht Lichtstark genug ist
Bei der Bildqualität ist es in etwa auf Niveau meines Samyang 85mm f/1.4 bei Offenblende - mit dem Unterschied, dass das Samyang bei gleicher Brennweite mit zehn mal weniger Licht auskommt, bzw. ich es dementsprechend abblenden kann, um die Qualität zu verbessern (beide Linsen haben ca. 300€ gekostet).

Deshalb rate ich dir eben erst einmal zum Kit-Objektiv und der Festbrennweite. Zur Not kannst du dir das Tamron hinterher immer noch kaufen aber du wirst glücklich sein, wenn du ein Lichtstarkes f/1.8 in der Hinterhand hast, das dich bei dunklen Abenden vor verrauschten/verwackelten Bildern schützt. Abgesehen davon gibts nur bei Lichtstarken Objektiven Bokeh!


----------



## AlexFrags (4. August 2014)

Werde nachher losfahren und die Nikon D3200+Nikon NIKKOR 18-105mm holen, dazu noch die Tasche Cullmann Protector Action 300.
Is es egal was man für eine SD-Karte kauft? bzw mal anders gefragt was sind so die min. Kriterien die eine Karte haben muss.


----------



## 3elze3u3 (4. August 2014)

da gibt es welche die einfach schneller sind, ist aber jetzt nicht wirklioch überlebenswichtig.
wenn du geld sparen willst, dann bestell dir diese über das internet.
im fachhandel bzw. auch bei mediamarkt etc sind die immer sau teuer.


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. August 2014)

Für die 3200 muss die Karte nicht sehr schnell sein, es sei denn, du machst auch Videos. Da würde ich nicht die langsamste nehmen. Empfehlenswert sind eigentlich die meisten Markenhersteller. Persönlich nutze ich am liebsten SanDisk.


----------



## Lotto (4. August 2014)

AlexFrags schrieb:


> Is es egal was man für eine SD-Karte kauft? bzw mal anders gefragt was sind so die min. Kriterien die eine Karte haben muss.


 
Achte drauf das es min. Class 10 ist (zu erkennen an der eingekreisten 10). Vor allem bei Saturn & Co liegen nämlich sehr oft Class 4 oder 6 aufm Grabbeltisch und die kosten kaum weniger als ne Class 10. Auch wenn man es vielleicht nicht unbedingt braucht (die 4er und 6er werden auch funktionieren), was man hat das hat man.


----------

